# 155/80/13 MARSHAL WW, $50.00 Each



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

New Marshall Tires 155/80/13 White Wall 

Retail and Wholesale..

Plenty in stock 

$50.00 per tire. 

Available for pickup at our store in Garland..

Mounting and balance available also.

Online orders available at 

http://stores.fdt1601.com/StoreFront.bok

FIRST DISCOUNT TIRES 
1601 S. FIRST ST 
GARLAND TX 75040 

(972)271-4075

for any questions, please Email us @[email protected]


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FirstDiscountTires_@Mar 24 2011, 10:00 PM~20174656
> *New Marshall Tires 155/80/13 White Wall
> 
> Retail and Wholesale..
> ...


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin (Oct 3, 2009)

How much shipped to 93454


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

shipping is expensive :0 $22 each tire!


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Dreamin_@Mar 25 2011, 08:35 PM~20182090
> *How much shipped to 93454
> *


According to UPS calculater, it cost $19.12 per tire individually. But we can bundle a set into a package/box and reduce the charges to about $50-$60 per a set of 4.

Contact us during business hours Mon - Sat from 9-7 and I will happy to process your order.

Regards,


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

well the man has proof he has PLENTY of tires


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 25 2011, 08:41 PM~20182137
> *shipping is expensive :0 $22 each tire!
> *


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## slimcutta601 (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FirstDiscountTires_@Mar 25 2011, 09:15 PM~20182503
> *According to UPS calculater, it cost $19.12 per tire individually.  But we can bundle a set into a package/box and reduce the charges to about $50-$60 per a set of 4.
> 
> Contact us during business hours Mon - Sat from 9-7 and I will happy to process your order.
> ...


do u have any 185-75-14 or a size smaller and if so whats da price on those.. shipped to 39401


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by slimcutta601_@Mar 26 2011, 06:20 AM~20184496
> *do u have any 185-75-14 or a size smaller and if so whats da price on those.. shipped to 39401
> *


We have black wall and white wall. I am assuming you want the white walls. We have it in GT CHAMPIRO-70 WW brand. The price is $54.00 per tire plus $18.23 UPS shipping per tire. I can try to bundle them in a box/package to reduce the shipping charges.

Regards,


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FirstDiscountTires_@Mar 24 2011, 10:00 PM~20174656
> *New Marshall Tires 155/80/13 White Wall.
> 
> All tire sizes available too from 13" upto 30"
> ...


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FirstDiscountTires_@Mar 27 2011, 08:09 AM~20191396
> *
> *


$50.00 is for the 155/80/13 Marshall W/W only.

Prices differ for other sizes and brands..

http://stores.fdt1601.com/StoreFront.bok

Regards


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

shipped to 93060


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FirstDiscountTires_@Mar 25 2011, 09:15 PM~20182503
> *According to UPS calculater, it cost $19.12 per tire individually.  But we can bundle a set into a package/box and reduce the charges to about $50-$60 per a set of 4.
> 
> Contact us during business hours Mon - Sat from 9-7 and I will happy to process your order.
> ...


U guys can't try using greyhound delivering service??? Look in to it.....its a lot cheaper.


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 28 2011, 01:04 AM~20198737
> *shipped to 93060
> *


$56.00 for a set of 4

Regards


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

how much for 4 shipped to 46229?


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Mar 28 2011, 06:56 AM~20199326
> *how much for 4 shipped to 46229?
> *


$52.00 for a set of 4..

regards,


----------



## redds68coupe (Jun 28, 2010)

real good people I have bought at least 20 sets of wheels from them in the past 3 years. Owner is cool as hell and one of the guys in shop is enthuasist also. Give them great feedback


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Dreamin_@Mar 28 2011, 05:52 AM~20198843
> *U guys can't try using greyhound delivering service???  Look in to it.....its a lot cheaper.
> *


alot cheaper just paid 45 to send door panels to cali vs 175 at ups 

but back to ur thread 

ttt


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Mar 28 2011, 08:09 AM~20199657
> *alot cheaper just paid 45 to send door panels to cali vs 175 at ups
> 
> but back to ur thread
> ...



I never used Greyhound for shipping. I have been using UPS and FEDEX for years and I like how we can always track the shippment. but I will look into Greyhound.

thanks,


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

How much shipped to 80906?


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Wicked Wayz_@Mar 28 2011, 06:33 PM~20204310
> *How much shipped to 80906?
> *


About $54.00 per set 

Reagards,


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Good price do you guys by any chance buff the white wall?(fat white walls)


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Wicked Wayz_@Mar 28 2011, 09:16 PM~20206061
> *Good price do you guys by any chance buff the white wall?(fat white walls)
> *


No we don't do that.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FirstDiscountTires_@Mar 28 2011, 11:34 AM~20199815
> *I never used Greyhound for shipping.  I have been using UPS and FEDEX for years and I like how we can always track the shippment.  but I will look into Greyhound.
> 
> thanks,
> *


they have tracking too and the thing i like is no boxes left on front porch for some one to steal u have to go down to greyhound with id and a code to pick up ur package and price is about 75% off ups and fedex


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Mar 29 2011, 08:46 AM~20208842
> *they have tracking too and the thing i like is no boxes left on front porch for some one to steal u have to go down to greyhound with id and a code to pick up ur package and price is about 75% off ups and fedex
> *



We will look into it. thanks for the info...


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FirstDiscountTires_@Mar 25 2011, 09:15 PM~20182503
> *According to UPS calculater, it cost $19.12 per tire individually.  But we can bundle a set into a package/box and reduce the charges to about $50-$60 per a set of 4.
> 
> Contact us during business hours Mon - Sat from 9-7 and I will happy to process your order.
> ...


260 IS STILL A GOOD PRICE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Mar 29 2011, 04:06 PM~20211925
> *260  IS  STILL  A  GOOD  PRICE
> *



Thanks.

We got 60 more tires today. So we can ship any time...


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

good business!! i ordered my tires monday got them today for $260 shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FirstDiscountTires_@Mar 24 2011, 10:00 PM~20174656
> *New Marshall Tires 155/80/13 White Wall
> 
> Retail and Wholesale..
> ...


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

any pics of it mounted on a 13x7 homie??


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Mar 31 2011, 08:26 AM~20226643
> *any pics of it mounted on a 13x7 homie??
> *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

how late are you open till? any 185/70/14ww


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 31 2011, 11:54 AM~20227933
> *how late are you open till?  any 185/70/14ww
> *



185/70/14 is mainly Black Wall. we have 185/75/14 in White Wall. the brand is GT CHAMPIRO. price is $54.00 per tire.

Regards,


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FirstDiscountTires_@Mar 31 2011, 12:10 PM~20228066
> *185/70/14 is mainly Black Wall.  we have 185/75/14 in White Wall.  the brand is GT CHAMPIRO.  price is $54.00 per tire.
> 
> Regards,
> *



We open 9-7 Mon thru Fri
and 8 - 7 sat
Closed Sunday


----------



## boricua31 (Mar 23, 2011)

u guys carry 175/70/14 ww


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by boricua31_@Mar 31 2011, 09:06 PM~20232097
> *u guys carry 175/70/14 ww
> *



No i don't have those. the closest I have to that size is 185/75/14 GT CHAMPIRO. Those are $54.00 per tire.


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FirstDiscountTires_@Mar 24 2011, 10:00 PM~20174656
> *New Marshall Tires 155/80/13 White Wall
> 
> Retail and Wholesale..
> ...


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FirstDiscountTires_@Mar 24 2011, 10:00 PM~20174656
> *New Marshall Tires 155/80/13 White Wall
> 
> Retail and Wholesale..
> ...


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

How much for 2 sets to 98058


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Good people to do business with. Bought 2 sets a month ago. Tires look good. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Apr 5 2011, 10:26 AM~20264529
> *How much for 2 sets to 98058
> *



$400.00 for the tires.... $140.00 for shipping for the 2 sets...

Regards,


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FirstDiscountTires_@Apr 5 2011, 12:53 PM~20265581
> *$400.00 for the tires....    $140.00 for shipping for the 2 sets...
> 
> Regards,
> *


:wow: do you have any pics of the marshall's 14's mounted? :happysad: and price per set. thank's


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Apr 7 2011, 08:01 AM~20281498
> *:wow: do you have any pics of the marshall's 14's mounted? :happysad: and price per set. thank's
> *



SORRY WE DON'T HAVE 14" IN STOCK AT THE MOMENT...


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FirstDiscountTires_@Apr 8 2011, 09:33 AM~20290960
> *SORRY WE DON'T HAVE 14" IN STOCK AT THE MOMENT...
> *


Did Marshal ever make any 14" tires?


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pesco 64_@Apr 9 2011, 10:54 AM~20297662
> *Did Marshal ever make any 14" tires?
> *


they make 185/75/14 WW


----------



## Criminals818 (Sep 16, 2010)

How Much for set shipped to vegas


----------



## Criminals818 (Sep 16, 2010)

How Much for set shipped to vegas


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Criminals818_@Apr 13 2011, 09:49 PM~20334578
> *How Much for set shipped to vegas
> *


$265.00 with shipping


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FirstDiscountTires_@Mar 24 2011, 10:00 PM~20174656
> *New Marshall Tires 155/80/13 White Wall
> 
> Retail and Wholesale..
> ...


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FirstDiscountTires_@Mar 24 2011, 10:00 PM~20174656
> *New Marshall Tires 155/80/13 White Wall
> 
> Retail and Wholesale..
> ...


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FirstDiscountTires_@Mar 24 2011, 10:00 PM~20174656
> *New Marshall Tires 155/80/13 White Wall
> 
> Retail and Wholesale..
> ...


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

How much shipped to 85392? pm me!!


----------



## FirstDiscountTires (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 21 2011, 07:34 PM~20392813
> *How much shipped to 85392? pm me!!
> *



$260.00 with shipping


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

need 4 tires shipped to 95127.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

how much shipped to 94560


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

This place still got tires. Been 2 months since last post before west coast?


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

!!!


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just called . They have 42 in stock!! $55 each. *But they kill you on shipping!!! $28.50 per tire for shipping! Thats $83.50 per tire! They must send them by horse??:dunno:*


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

maguilera63 said:


> Just called . They have 42 in stock!! $55 each. *But they kill you on shipping!!! $28.50 per tire for shipping! Thats $83.50 per tire! They must send them by horse??:dunno:*


*But their cheaper than 520's.*


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

maguilera63 said:


> Just called . They have 42 in stock!! $55 each. *But they kill you on shipping!!! $28.50 per tire for shipping! Thats $83.50 per tire! They must send them by horse??:dunno:*


 $114 for shipping.. Lmfao!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

usps is about 12-18 for each tire in the 48 states!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> usps is about 12-18 for each tire in the 48 states!!!


 The $28 for shipping what other homie said most be for the other 2 of the 50 states. Hahahhaahhaaa. But I thought it should under $20 per tire to ship.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thats how much they told me shipping was from Texas to Phoenix, AZ for each tire. That crazy!! Maybe they just dont want to ship??
$28.50 per tire!!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

nice hook up


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt:thumbsup:


----------



## crakn Da concrete (Aug 27, 2011)

I need 1 shipped. To
34759 pm me lmk


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

How much for a set shipped to 89115 ?


----------

